# Myrtle Beach vs Hilton Head



## Boonie (Aug 8, 2013)

Which is better? I never have been to either so looking for feedback.

TIA!


----------



## Bucky (Aug 9, 2013)

All in the eyes of the beholder! Some like the more laid back style of Hilton Head versus the more frantic pace of MB. Others of us enjoy a wider variety of activities and restaurants that MB provides!

You really need to give us more information such as is it a family vacation or just a getaway for two? What activities do you enjoy? Etc, etc.


----------



## Boonie (Aug 10, 2013)

It's just myself and hubby early 40s, we like to dine and stay active, enjoy beach vacations, hiking and fishing.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 10, 2013)

Next questions.  Are you driving or flying?  

What time of the year (month) would you be travelling? I personally am not a big fan of either in the summer because they both can get a little too hot for me.  Off season (Nov-March) I think Hilton Head has a better chance to have more temperate weather with a few nice days in the 70's thrown in.  Both have a decent shot at nice weather April-May and Sept-Oct.

This is from the Marriott forum but it may answer some of your questions about the difference: http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=186456


----------



## Steve (Aug 10, 2013)

Hilton Head Island is more upscale, quiet, and classy.  There are lots of good restaurants, bike paths, golf, tennis, and a beautiful beach.  The island is heavily forested with a wonderful natural landscape despite being fairly heavily populated.  There are no neon signs, and strict zoning maintains the refined ambiance.  Beaufort and Savannah, both nearby, are filled with antebellum architecture, history, and charm.

In contrast, Myrtle beach is crowded, noisy in areas, and somewhat honky tonk.  Highrise condos and hotels line the beach for miles.  There is a lot of shopping, live music shows, and probably more miniature golf courses and waterslides than anywhere in America.  There are also a huge number of regular golf courses, a fair number of motorcyles, and on the north side of town, some upscale areas.  Myrtle Beach is much more of a traditional beach town that has simply mushroomed after decades of rapid growth.  

Steve


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 10, 2013)

To the OP please avoid bike week in Myrtle Beach, SC.  I like Hilton Head because it is laid back and the golf. The commander-in-chief like to stayed @ Marriott's Ocean Watch in Myrtle Beach because of the various discount shopping centers.


----------



## Bucky (Aug 10, 2013)

Boonie said:


> It's just myself and hubby early 40s, we like to dine and stay active, enjoy beach vacations, hiking and fishing.



Based off of your response I would go with HH. MB is what we love and own but then again, it's two hours closer to us and we always take our 7 yr old GS with us.

HH has a more laid back ambiance and is more conductive to unwinding. Plenty of nice restaurants. Plenty of great bike paths so either bring your own or rent them while there.

Here is a great link for activities in HH. Whichever you choose I'm sure you will be happy. Enjoy your trip.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractions-g54273-Activities-c25-Hilton_Head_South_Carolina.html


----------



## Sandy (Aug 14, 2013)

Steve said:


> Hilton Head Island is more upscale, quiet, and classy.  There are lots of good restaurants, bike paths, golf, tennis, and a beautiful beach.  The island is heavily forested with a wonderful natural landscape despite being fairly heavily populated.  There are no neon signs, and strict zoning maintains the refined ambiance.  Beaufort and Savannah, both nearby, are filled with antebellum architecture, history, and charm.
> 
> In contrast, Myrtle beach is crowded, noisy in areas, and somewhat honky tonk.  Highrise condos and hotels line the beach for miles.  There is a lot of shopping, live music shows, and probably more miniature golf courses and waterslides than anywhere in America.  There are also a huge number of regular golf courses, a fair number of motorcyles, and on the north side of town, some upscale areas.  Myrtle Beach is much more of a traditional beach town that has simply mushroomed after decades of rapid growth.
> 
> Steve



I would add to Steve's post that if you decide you want laid back, then you can consider the southern end of MB. We have stayed in HHI numerous times. When the kids were young, we went once for our first ever timeshare exchange. I did not like it compared to the Outer Banks where we travelled from then on while the kids were little.  Now when I go to HHI as an adult with grown kids, or without the kids, LOVE it.  Especially the bike trails.  I never thought I would get on a bike again, but love riding on the beaches and trails at HHI.

On the other hand, we just discovered MB a few years back. We stayed in a regular resort in Surfside beach (Deercreek), south of MB. So laid back, nice beaches, a gorgeous state park, and good food.  Driving through MB and North MB, I was not at all interested in staying in this area. However, we went to some of the attractions in the area,but stayed in Surfside.

Now, fast forward a few years. We own in the HICV HIVC system and traded into South Beach resort, a part of the HICV system. Wonderful!  It is at the southernmost point of MB, quiet and gorgeous units. we spent most of our time going south to Surfside, Pawley's Island, and other locations.  

I believe that both locations have good and bad points. If you have kids, they might like all of the activities in MB to keep busy.  But they have some of the same things for kids in HHI.  Just no riding bikes on the beach, to my knowledge, and no bike trails.  It is a little more upscale at HHI.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Gophesjo (Aug 14, 2013)

I just spent several days at Ocean Villas Beach Resort at 76th and Ocean Boulevard in MB and in some very real ways it felt like Hilton Head.  Much quieter than the frenzy downtown (and even on Kings Highway in Surfside near Deer Creek or Plantation Resort), but without the muddy Hilton Head ocean water.  And, at low tide I could have rode my bike on the sand, too, just like HH.  That all said, I know of nothing in HH that is like Myrtle, and so we might say that MB is more versatile.


----------



## jme (Aug 14, 2013)

Gophesjo said:


> I know of nothing in HH that is like Myrtle



right you are.   and thank goodness.


----------



## Gophesjo (Aug 14, 2013)

jme said:


> right you are.   and thank goodness.



Bahahahaha - LOL!!!


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 19, 2013)

The biggest downside with HHI is that if it rains, there's not a lot to do.  We've packed up and left town before when the remnants of a tropical storm made it impossible to do the things we love to do in HHI: tennis, bike, beach, hike, boat, kayak, fish, etc.  MB will definitely give you more options should inclement weather set in.


----------



## Luvtoride (Aug 23, 2013)

*Just finishing a week in HH*

After spending a week in Myrtle beach (at Marriott's Ocean Watch) the past 2 summers, we decided to try Hilton Head this summer.  We went roughly the same week (2-3rd week in August) each year.  Far and away we enjoyed Hilton Head more.  I think that Steve's post earlier sums up the major differences between MB and HH and gives a good overview of both places.  The character of HH is much different with many more people out walking and biking due to the miles and miles of bike paths that run throughout the Island.  In MB, we would walk and see nobody walking and few biking.  
Another difference we noted was that it just never seemed as hot and uncomfortable in HH as in MB.  Now of course the weather probably varied year to year, but definitely seemed more comfortable here with nice breezes.  We did have a very good week weather wise here with rain usually at night and the days were sunny and dry.  
Restaurants were definitely better in HH.  Although we found a couple really good ones in MB you can almost NOT have a bad meal in HH.  There are tons of restaurants in every category and they are very good.  Also, alot more water dining options in HH with the many bays and harbors here.
All in all, this was our first visit to HH and we will definitely be back...not sure we would go back to MB at this point.  
Have fun.


----------

